# Molson, Mindy & the Christmas Tree



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are great pics, Molson looks so handsome beside the christmas tree and your kitty is so cute. I can't wait to see more pics of him. That was nice of your friend to lend you his camera.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww so cute!! I love Molson and Mindy! 

The pics look great Steph! It'll be good for you to get some practice in over the holidays, until you get your own new camera


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh! So cute thanks for sharing.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I love love looove the third one! (also liked it on facebook lol). His eyes just sparkle! its beautiful!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love Molson infested posts...Mindy is pretty cute too!!! Are these two friends?? We need a picture of them together.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures!!!! It`s awesome that you`ll get to practice with the Nikon. Ì`m still learning how to use mine (hence the umpteen pictures of the dogs on Facebook). 

Merry Christmas Molson!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Such a handsome guy you are Molson!  And you have a very pretty sister too!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Great pictures! Makes me want to get a new camera.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of Molson and his sister...Great Christmas card too.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Great photos. Molson and Mindy are too cute.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

musicgirl said:


> I love love looove the third one! (also liked it on facebook lol). His eyes just sparkle! its beautiful!


Thanks! Although I will admit that he had a serious case of glowing/crazy/green/red/pet-eye that I edited with Piknik.  



janine said:


> I love Molson infested posts...Mindy is pretty cute too!!! Are these two friends?? We need a picture of them together.


Hmm... define "friends"... if you consider Molson going out of his way to playfully chase the cat out of the room, afraid that she will take any of our attention away from him as 'friendship', then yes, they are best friends!  I'll do my best to get a picture of them together, although it may take a while!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I think #4 is such a great photo of Molsen love the smile!

M & M's relationship sounds like Tuff and my Mick and Molly cats. They just barely co-exist:uhoh:


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

GREAT pictures. I definitely need to take few of our 3 this weekend.


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

AHahaha Love Molson's white ear tuffs ahaha 

Too bad we didn't have this camera last Saturday!!!! 

Merry CHristmas Molson & Mindy!! (ps.. never knew u had a cat)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

The Magic of Macy said:


> AHahaha Love Molson's white ear tuffs ahaha
> 
> Too bad we didn't have this camera last Saturday!!!!
> 
> Merry CHristmas Molson & Mindy!! (ps.. never knew u had a cat)


This cam would have definitely helped last weekend with the pics we wanted to take! 

I still haven't had the guts to try out the thinning shears I bought last weekend... hence his white ear hair poking out... maybe this weekend. 

Mindy only comes home for a few hours a day to get fed - the rest of the time she is outside or begging to go inside my neighbours' house - she has a secret life there with my neighbour's 12 year old girl who is absolutely in love with her,  and apparently Mindy's pictures of her 'other life' are on facebook somewhere, although I have yet to see them!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That is funny...Mindy is stepping out on ya. I bet she gets lots of lovin from the 12 year old little girl. You said she has gained weight...we can guess she is eating at both of her homes...what a smart kitty.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

janine said:


> That is funny...Mindy is stepping out on ya. I bet she gets lots of lovin from the 12 year old little girl. You said she has gained weight...we can guess she is eating at both of her homes...what a smart kitty.


lol yes the neighbour's girl loves her to bits, and she is a great kid so I know she is well taken care of there! Her mom tells me that it's perfect for their family because her kids stopped begging her and her husband for a cat because they can play with Mindy whenever they want. She's also assured me that they don't feed her any food, only some treats that I approved, and we very rarely give Mindy treats at our house. I <3 my neighbours!!


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is very handsome, and great pictures.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures of your handsome boy!
He always looks so proud and happy being photographed!! He just has that noble look about him!! 

Kim


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great Christmas card material.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

OOOh, very nice pictures! Of course, it's easy when you have such beautiful subjects!! I don't think I've seen too many pictures of Mindy... she's so cute! How much do you think she weighs?


----------

